# Vat on imported goods from usa?



## lovelylovely (6 Oct 2009)

I just received a large parcel of product from the USA and was charged VAT on the contents...surely this is wrong...there is no VAT chargeable on goods imported from outside the EU! Let me know if I am correct please. Thks.


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Oct 2009)

VAT on goods originating outside the EU are charged VAT "at point of entry" to the state.


----------



## Towger (6 Oct 2009)

You are charged :
((Price of Item + Postage) * Duty) * VAT) + (Handling Charge + Handling Charge Vat) = Expensive


----------



## lovelylovely (7 Oct 2009)

thks. folks...looks like they collect it on anything that moves!
do they also charge vat on exports?


----------



## Rudolf289 (9 Oct 2009)

Hello Lovelylovely,

indeed, VAT and duty is charged at the point of entry at time of importation. If you are a registered trader you can claim the VAT back. If you are the end user / consumer, that is it.

In relation to exports, VAT is zero rate is you export outside the EU. However, for exports to other EU member states you can only apply the zero rate if you have (and show) the VAT registration details of the consignee. It is important to be aware that it is up to you to ensure that the VAT details are correct. The best way to do this is to check the following EU database ; [broken link removed]

Hope this helps. If you require any further assistance on imports or exports, let me know. I have an 9 page document / guide to give further info on a range of issues relating to importing and exporting.
If you PM me with your e-mail address I will e-mail it to you

Best regards,
Rudolf289


----------

